# All my multis in pics.



## phraggy (Dec 3, 2015)

And all have yet to flower!!!
Ed


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2015)

All healthy at least!


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2015)

i think you will see buds on these very soon. the sunlight x roth is in sheath...all look nicely grown!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> All healthy at least!



Just realised my mistake--- the St Swithin and Mount Toro x gardineri have flowered earlier this year -- another sign of a senior moment!!

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like they all should be spiking soon!


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow - Those plants look extremely healthy! I'm sure they will bud soon.


----------



## Jack (Dec 3, 2015)

very nice. How old are they? I have one the same size but forgot to ask the grower from B.C. the age. Thanks


----------



## emydura (Dec 4, 2015)

Amazing looking plants. They look so healthy. Given the size of some of them I'm surprised they haven't flowered. If this continues to be a problem, maybe up the light a bit. They sure are a dark green. Maybe give it more time before worrying about that. But they all should be flowering soon.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> i think you will see buds on these very soon. the sunlight x roth is in sheath...all look nicely grown!



False sheath Justin I;m sorry to say.

Ed


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2015)

they should flower soon; they look very healthy


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 4, 2015)

phraggy said:


> False sheath Justin I;m sorry to say.
> 
> Ed



In my experience, false sheaths tend to be followed by real sheaths about 45-60 days later :-D

Like everyone else has said, most of these are just reaching blooming size now. This coming year should be a good show for you.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 5, 2015)

Jack said:


> very nice. How old are they? I have one the same size but forgot to ask the grower from B.C. the age. Thanks



Don't know the exact age of these plants. I have acquired them over a three year period so I cal presume they should be between 4yrs and 6years.
Thanks for asking,
Ed


----------



## Wendy (Dec 5, 2015)

Those are wonderfully healthy looking plants! Well grown!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 6, 2015)

Great collection and very healthy looking. Will be quite a show when they finally flower.


----------

